# my car beeps when you...



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

hi all,
everytime i open the driver door it will start beeping (the same beep sound when you leave your light on and open your door!) and i won't be able to lock the door. when i try to use the autolock it will unloack itself within a second. but when i close the driver door i can use my key to lock/unlock it and i also discoverd that my remote stopped function as well they must be related.
I check all the fuses but they are fine.

anyone has any idea why this is happening?

I have maxima 1997


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Your alarm is set. I believe your remote lock button is stuck. Try and unstick it, taking it apart... gently.


----------



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks Ruben for your reply,
i don't have alram installed, unless you meant the factory security thing that comes with the car. i checked the keyless remote...it seems to be fine. the funny thing is i lost all features on my keyless remote (ie opening the trunk, powering down windows panic alarm,..everything). 

trying to stay away from taking it to the dealer 
if my lock button is stuck, does it affect the other functions on the keyless remote?

thanks again


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's not going to be the remote...

how long ago did this start and is there ANYTHING you did with the car around that time. tell us everything. it's usually the weird things you change that effect the car in this way.


----------



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

it was a very cold day... i opened the door and it was fine (no beeps). I did warm up the car and drove.... when i came back, i turned the car off and as i opened the door i heard this beeping thing, so i thought that i forgot to turn the light off BUT it was off. its being going on for almost a month now...
i didn't install anything nor modified anything.
so basically i can't lock the doors if i don't have my key with me.
when i lock the doors (using my key) the security light turns on as normal. i don't think its from the security system but again i could be wrong.
something stuck there and is giving the impression that one of the lights still turned on and thats why i can't lock the door using the auto lock button.

thanks for your help



BlueBOB said:


> it's not going to be the remote...
> 
> how long ago did this start and is there ANYTHING you did with the car around that time. tell us everything. it's usually the weird things you change that effect the car in this way.


----------



## Caliplaya023 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have this same problem on my 97 max...i open the driver door and the security light flashes, and either it beeps or it doesnt...when it beeps i cant lock my doors with the remote, i have to open the back door and lock it from the inside...then sometimes ill open the door and it wont beep, letting me lock it with the remote...it happens on and off, randomly...is it the security system? somebody help, its making me soo mad.


----------



## jennypatel (Aug 20, 2010)

This problem is due to the security locks installed in your car. There are sometimes the automated locks do not work properly and lead to such problems.


----------



## thebandnerd03 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have the same problem on my 96 sentra. there is a module under the dash just to the right of the steering column. this module controls all of the locking and security. the problem is that they dont like temp. change much. just go to your local junk yard and get a new one.


----------

